# who do you like better?



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

who do u like better? t-mac or yao?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

whichever one plays more games next season.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Tmac All The Way


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I Start Fires said:


> whichever one plays more games next season.


 LOL same here.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> whichever one plays more games next season.


hit the nail on the head


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao for the following reasons...

*-His work ethic:* He always tries his hardest. And gets on himself when he messes up. He always is constantly searching ways to improve his game constantly. 

*-Dedication:* He will bust his *** all year long, trying to improve. He played most of a year on a bad toe until the surgery. After the NBA season, dedicates himself to the Chinese basketball team

*-Heart and personality:* How this guy gets so much hate, just boggles my mind. His personality is one of the bests in the NBA. Not so often you find a player like Yao with so much weight on his shoulders, deal with the adversity he deals with from the media. He's a player you just cant help but love.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Tough choice since I like them both so much. In my opinion McGrady's game used to be funner to watch, but since Yao really came on last season, that's not the case anymore. I'm just glad we got both of them.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Heh, if I said Yao, you all would know I was lying because of my SN.

I like TMac more but only because of preference and with no good reason really. IMO guards are more fun to watch. Still, Ive grown to love the Rockets team, including JVG, Deke and Luther Head. I used to be a fan of players and not so much the team, but the Rockets have really grown on me.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

T-Mac without injuries.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yao. t-mac is the new grant hill of this era. great player when he plays. how often does he play?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The Power Dancers, lol, I know it's off topic but...,
It is hard to say, they are totally different type of players.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> yao. t-mac is the new grant hill of this era. great player when he plays. how often does he play?


McGrady missed 35 games this season but he missed only four last year, and 15 the season prior to that. Hill, meanwhile, has missed an average of 55 games per year for the last five seasons. I don't think there's any comparasion.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> I like TMac more but only because of preference and with no good reason really. IMO guards are more fun to watch. Still, Ive grown to love the Rockets team, including JVG, Deke and Luther Head. I used to be a fan of players and not so much the team, but the Rockets have really grown on me.


Same. :greatjob:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

You got to love the fact that people outside of Houston are big time rockets fans. good for yall. 

And Tmac, injured or uninjured is my favorite player.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

jworth said:


> Tough choice since I like them both so much. In my opinion McGrady's game used to be funner to watch, but since Yao really came on last season, that's not the case anymore. I'm just glad we got both of them.


That's like asking which is your favorite child??? :biggrin: I can honestly say neither... I love them both. Much like I loved Hakeem and Clyde, I did like Horry better than Cassell when we had the both of them though. I always had been a big fan of Clyde and MJordan, I always rooted for the Roc's 1st and foremost but they were among my fav players, and of course Magic. 

I think a better Q/A is out of the classic Roc teams we've had WHICH is your favorite? (78-84 Rudy/Calvin) (84-87 Sampson/Olajowon) (Hakeem/Clyde/Horry/Cassell 95-98) (Hakeem/Barkely/Clyde) I won't even include Pippen LOL.
(Francis/Mobley/Taylor) (Francis/Mob/Yao) (Yao/Tmac/Sura) (Yao/Tmac/Alston)

Can You guys rank those??? Or is it even fair since last yr was a total bust.
For me here goes:
1. Hakeem/Clyde/Horry/Cassell Champs :cheers: 
2. Yao/Tmac/Alston unlimited potential guys :clap: :clap: 
3. tie: Rudy/Calvin ; Sampson/Hakeem
4. Hakeem/Clyde/Barkley
5. Francis/Mob/Yao

Yes I know i put Stevie last, but I really really didn't "like" watching that team play at all. It was like watching paint dry???? Too much isolation that went nowhere...but as I said I still loved Cat/Stevie
:clap: *DON'T GIVE UP ON TRACY MCGRADY YALL :rock: *


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I like the idea debarge has, but I think I would maybe agree with that Hakeem/Clyde crew. If Yao and T-Mac bring a Championship in for us in the next few years, I know everything would change.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Yao,cuz I'd always support the weak side.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What makes you think Yao is the weak side?


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> What makes you think Yao is the weak side?


For one thing,he ain't powerful enough to play a role in the Jurassic Park。^0^


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

debarge said:


> That's like asking which is your favorite child??? :biggrin: I can honestly say neither... I love them both.


lol exactly. 

As of now the duo of Clyde and Dream is far and away the most memorable in Rockets history. The championship, Phi Slama Jama membership, and hall of fame credentials can't be overlooked. Yao and McGrady are great but they've got a lot of ground to cover before they pass up Hakeem and Clyde in the world of Houston sports.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> yao. t-mac is the new grant hill of this era. great player when he plays. how often does he play?


Why do people make it seems as if Tmac never freaking plays? How is a guy who played more then 75+ games over the last 6 years the next grant hill of the era?

This past season, was the longest Tmac has ever been out..


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Why do people make it seems as if Tmac never freaking plays? How is a guy who played more then 75+ games over the last 6 years the next grant hill of the era?
> 
> This past season, was the longest Tmac has ever been out..


Even longer than his last season in Orlando?Can't believe this.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

T-mac T-mac T-mac T-mac T-mac T-mac T-mac T-mac T-mac T-mac T-mac T-mac


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

debarge said:


> That's like asking which is your favorite child??? :biggrin: I can honestly say neither... I love them both


So true :biggrin:

But personally, of course Yao for me.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

I like both players but i got to go with T-mac. The reason i didn't pick yao could only be explained by this famous quote by t-mac, "His game may be effective but its boring"


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

lol meh id go with Yao, nothing better than seeing someone develop


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

yao mainly cause his still got like 8 years left in him at least providing his foot doesnt fall off


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Since I didn't get to see much of T-Mac this year I can't say I became a fan of his... so I have to go with Yao. Plus I am more a fan of inside players than guards.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

hmm actually hmmm T-mac has a shoe, Yao has a restraunt, honestly i cant decide


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> yao. t-mac is the new grant hill of this era. great player when he plays. how often does he play?


Are you basing the guy on one year? This ****'s like the same as saying how Van Gundy is a bad coach just because we had a bad year. But anyways, I'm a fan of both, but them being on the same team just makes it so much better.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> hmm actually hmmm T-mac has a shoe, Yao has a restraunt, honestly i cant decide


food>shoes

unless the restaurant has a no shoes no shirt no service rule, in which case you need to the shoes for food.

damn, this is confusing.


----------

